# Gebäudesteuerung - Gewerbehalle



## josef-b (6 Februar 2019)

Hallo,

wir errichten gerade eine neue Gewerbehalle, Produktionsbereich ca. 900 qm und ca. 100 qm Büro- und Sozialräume.

Die Heizung erfolgt über ein Nahwärmenetz mit Übergabestation und Fußbodenheizung (Betonkernaktivierrung).

Die Übergabestation bekommt von Hause aus eine Wago 750-xxx. Bisher haben wir in einem anderen Wohn- und
 Bürogebäude alles mit KNX gemacht..

Im neuen Gebäude wird die Beleuchtung mit LED und DALI erfolgen.

Nun folgende Frage: 

Wie machen wir die Raumtemperatur-Steuerung am besten. KNX-Bediengeräte an die Wago anbinden? Oder gibt
 es Raumthermostat-Bediengeräte für Modbus ?

Nächste Frage wäre, die Heizungs-Stellregler über die Wago ansteuern oder über KNX-Heizungsaktoren?

Wäre für Tips und Erfahrunen sehr dankbar.


----------



## Hamlet1967 (6 Februar 2019)

Kannst Du alles mit der Wago  Steuerung abfeuern. Modbus Raumbedienungen gibt es wie Sand am Meer. (Oppermann, EAP Electric, Thermokon usw.). Ich würde Enocean nehmen spart Dir das verkabeln. Die Heizungsaktoren kannst Du mit einen preiswerten Remote I/O mit  z.B. EAP Modul2020 und dem Triac DO Modul ebenfalls über Modbus bedienen. Betonkernaktivierung BKT musst du aber auch ein wenig mit Wetter Forecast abeiten weil die Aktivierung mindestens 24 h braucht.   Dali geht auch sehr gut mit der Wago. VG


----------



## josef-b (6 Februar 2019)

Danke Hamlet...Komme ich nicht evtl. mit einem KNX-Tastsensor günstiger weg? Da gibts ja z.B. von MDT sehr günstige als 6-Fach Sensor, wo man dann noch andere Funktionen drauflegen kann. Dann bei der WAGO dazu die KNX Klemme 753-646 und die 230 V - Stellantriebe einfach über einen Wago-Ausgang und Relais? 

Würde das so gehen?

[h=1][/h]


----------



## Gecht (7 Februar 2019)

Stellantriebe mit 24V direkt an die Wago, die sind meist AC/DC. _(Verdammt,warum gibt es hier keinen Blitz?)

_Temperaturregelung über Wago, da hat man mehr Einfluß auf die Sache. Im Notfall auch zum Loggen.


----------



## GLT (9 Februar 2019)

Für die Raumautomation würde ich KNX einsetzen, das erspart Verkabelung. Die Temperaturen kannst Du mit einer 646 der Wago übergeben. Ob Du Dali mit einem KNX Gateway oder mit der Dali-Klemme erschlägt, ist Geschmackssache.

Modbus für die RTR würde ich nicht wählen, da hier die Topologie, samt Terminierung zuviele Einschränkungen macht.


----------

